# We're building a paddock shelter!



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

Thought I'd throw up a few pics of the work in progress. Deasperately trying to get it done before the rains come. We really are racing the clock!

First day, posts up.










Juan and Jose putting in the last posts.










Getting a peak.










of course, one of Bree.  











Juan scaring me. :roll: 



















He's like a cat, but I'm on the ground holding my breath.










I'll post more of today's progress later. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats going to be a nice shelter! Lucky horse  
Is that the horse you found? She is looking really good. I can't believe no one claimed her. Lucky she found you.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

We have a PEAK!



















Lots of room to stay dry.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow nice. Spoilt Bree. By the looks of that thing by the time its done Id be happy to live in it!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

wow - great pics!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

he he, thanks, I'm making it big enough for three.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very good, looks like it's coming along great!!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

aaaaand now, we're under the gun, Tropical Storm Alma is hitting the Pacific Coast, but we're going to be getting a LOT of rain. They're predicting between 12-15" of rain tonight and tomorrow. For once, I hope the weathercaster's wrong.

We got two dumptruck loads of sand and managed to get a tarp up over the un-thatched areas and cover part of the paddock with sand. :? Hope it'll be enough for tonight till we can put down the rest of the sand tomorrow.

Bree looked awfully curious about the sand mouthing it and pawing at it. Now I'm worried she's going to eat it.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

Working past dark.





































It'll have to do.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

Ominous Sky this afternoon.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is so neat! Fancy looked at those spoiled horses!


----------

